# Terribly sad end for our 17 month old golden girl!



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I am so sorry about Dotty. Don't beat yourself up. There is no answer why one dog will get cancer and another will not. You did your best certainly. Welcome to the forum even under such horrible circumstances. This group of people understand as no one else does, what it means to love a dog so very much and lose it.

RIP Dotty. I wish you and your family peace as you go through your grieving process and know that, one day, maybe in the not to very distant future, you will remember Dotty and smile. It's wonderful what she did for those lambs.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your fur baby.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm so very sorry for your terrible loss. It's hard at any age, but to lose her so young is especially heartbreaking. Thank you for sharing her story with us. Perhaps you would like to tell us a little more about her, maybe post some pictures? Sometimes sharing happy memories can help.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss of Dotty. I think it is human nature to second guess everything, especially in such a young dog. Please know that you did your best with the information you had. Please share more about your girl when you are ready. Sending your family love and light.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My heart hurts to read your story, Dotty's death is such a tragic loss. The pain of losing a dog who is essentially still a puppy to cancer is heartbreaking, I can only imagine how stunned you and your family must be. I wish I had magic words that would make the grief go away and let you wake up to find she was still happy and healthy. 

I hope when you are able, maybe you will post some of her photos and your favorite stories about her, it sometimes helps a little to be able to share with people who understand. She sounds like she was a very special girl. I am so sorry for your loss and your heartache.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello and welcome. I am so so sorry for the loss of your sweet Dotty. May she Rest In Peace. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Dotty.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your sweet Dottie!!! May she rest in peace....


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. It sounds like you did everything you could given the picture you had at the time.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Though her life was tragically short, you gave her a job and a place in your family which I am sure was beyond a wonderful life for this sweet girl. 
I'm so sorry. Don't expect the next little life to be her made over, find ways to endear the next to your family and rest easy knowing you did all you could. There is no way to know when something so swift and devastating will strike, I'm going to hug all mine today in memory of your Dotty.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. Dotty sounds like a very special girl. Her cancer must have been a terribly aggressive one and you did everything you could to get her the right help. Please try to be at peace with yourself about that. You will always miss her but it won't always hurt so bad.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So very sorry for your tragic loss. It is very natural when we lose a loved one suddenly and at such a young age to feel guilt and second guess our every action. It's part of the healing process.
I doubt that there is a scientist alive that could give a definitive answer on the cause or that could have altered the course once it began. From your description of the symptoms it would have been nearly impossible to suspect cancer rather than an injury in such a young puppy. We struggle to understand and perhaps someday will have greater insight, but it is important to know that there is no fault to assign.
I hope you will find comfort in your grief and can share the stories of the joy she brought without the sadness you now feel.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

We all share your tears and the pain in your heart with the loss of your precious Dotty, especially at such a young age. You did everything humanely possible for her. I am beyond sorry for your loss. Sending hugs and healing thoughts....


----------



## Kate Shaw Treseder (Sep 29, 2017)

Thank you all so much for your lovely words, proving dog owners (especially goldens) are the best! 

I?ve found some of my favourite pics of her. I just hope maybe sharing our story means that another dog presenting with hind lameness might be checked for lymph node swelling as well as everything else...


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

What beautiful photos. You will have so many memories for the future. Thoughts for you all now.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Thank you for sharing the beautiful pictures. She could have been my Luna's sister  . May your wonderful memories of her bring you and your family some solace.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

What gorgeous photos! I love the one with the mud. She look so proud of herself.


----------



## Kate Shaw Treseder (Sep 29, 2017)

This might be a stupid question... I know all dogs are different but when you feel like you had the best dog possible, one that just fit into family and life perfectly do you really find another one that?s as special? Is there always one that?s extra special?? I?d rather prepare myself for this now... 

All I can think of doing is getting another dog. Not to try and replace as we know that?s be impossible but so our home doesn?t feel so empty, so there can be another recipient of the love we have for dogs. Has anyone else got another dog quickly after one died? And is having more than one a good idea? I wish so much that now we had another canine friend in the house to help us through this awful time.


----------



## zoeythewonderdog (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Thanks for posting the pictures, Dottie looks like a beautiful girl, and the picture of health. You couldn't have known, or done anything to fix it, it sounds like a very aggressive cancer. I can't imagine what a shock it is to lose her so suddenly at such a young age.

Your question about getting another dog right away... Everyone's different. I know a couple of people who have been dogless for years after losing a very special one. At the other extreme, when I lost my Zoey very suddenly to hemangiosarcoma, I just felt... I don't know how better to explain it, I felt *lost*. And I desperately wanted another dog right away. Not to replace her, no one could replace her (she broke the mold!) I just needed a golden presence that my border collie can't fulfill. So I started the process right away, but it ended up taking a long time... So I am very glad I started right away. I was way more than ready by the time baby Winnie joined the household. I like to think of this new addition as a way of honoring Zoey. I like to think that Zoey sent me this little fuzzball to lift my spirits, that she didn't want to see me sad.

Of course Dottie can never be replaced, even if you get another golden, even if you could get a puppy with the same parents. Each pup has his or her own personality and quirks that they bring to the table. Plus, each pup steps into a slightly different family constellation/pack dynamics/daily routine. Your kids, for example, will be different ages than when you got Dottie and that changes everything. Not for better, not for worse, it's just a different adventure.

Getting another dog doesn't end the grieving process. But it does, at least for me, help with the healing process. Grieving and healing can be going on at the same time.

You and your family will figure out what the right fit is for you, whatever you decide. Hugs to you. Again, I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Charliev11 (Dec 7, 2017)

So sorry Kate about losing your little girl. My 5-year-old was just diagnosed. The week of Thanksgiving (Tuesday) he wasn't himself and when he refused an ice cube - his favorite thing - I knew something was wrong. I held his face to give him a kiss and noticed his lymph nodes were huge. We went immediately to the vet and because he had a fever we started antibiotics, thinking bacterial. He was feeling better the next day but lymphs still swollen but not as much. By Friday he was so swollen in the face from his lymph nodes I thought he was going to suffocate. My vet gave him Lasix, added antibiotics, but she had us do a biopsy as she felt it could be lymphosarcoma. Sure enough, the following Friday we got the results. She immediately referred us to an oncologist who ran an additional test to see what cell type as it impacts longevity and remission. We consider ourselves lucky at this point as the results came back with b-cell so we're hoping we get the longevity and results from chemo that can come with this type. As far as missing it, given your puppy's age, it's probably one of the last things one would think about. Unfortunately, cancer is affecting younger and younger Goldens. Our oncologist said this is an extremely fast-moving cancer. Dogs that aren't treated die within 4-6 weeks on average. I'm not sure why your vet didn't send you to an oncologist once he had a diagnosis, but maybe not feasible given where you live??. I'm learning more than I ever wanted to know. We're starting chemo next week and are hopeful we'll have a great result. Can't imagine not having Campbell into his old age. I know you are hurting. I can't imagine a 5-year-old dog's life cut short, but to lose a young one is particularly hard. You did everything you could.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kate Shaw Treseder said:


> This might be a stupid question... I know all dogs are different but when you feel like you had the best dog possible, one that just fit into family and life perfectly do you really find another one that?s as special? Is there always one that?s extra special?? I?d rather prepare myself for this now...
> 
> All I can think of doing is getting another dog. Not to try and replace as we know that?s be impossible but so our home doesn?t feel so empty, so there can be another recipient of the love we have for dogs. Has anyone else got another dog quickly after one died? And is having more than one a good idea? I wish so much that now we had another canine friend in the house to help us through this awful time.


I am so terribly sorry. She was much too young, but it's always too soon. Don't second guess yourself, you did everything you should have for her. Cancer is evil and insidious, and robs us of our loved ones. 

It is not stupid to want to fill that space in your home and heart. I think it's a testament to how well she loved you that you need to give that love to another one. Each one is special in their own way, and will make their own place in your heart. A new dog will never be the same as she was, and you need to work hard not to compare them to her, but they can be such a comfort.

The right time is when your heart says it is the right time. I have always had more than one dog, and when we had to say goodbye to one I was so grateful for the remaining dog(s) presence.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I have only just seen this. So sorry for everything you went through with your lovely, much too young, girl. Your photos are beautiful and especially poignant for me as I lived 25 years by the lake outside Lausanne (Rolle). She was a lovely girl. I used to help a lot with the Swiss Retriever Club, translating for judges at their shows, hunting training classes, etc. A very good friend used to breed Goldens in Mont Pelerin but she has stopped now. I hope you find your way to getting another dog when the time is right.


----------



## WharzTippy (Oct 30, 2017)

I have no words to explain how sad I am in reading this. I can't imagine why this happened. I am glad you have your young family to cling to. Your children are so young, I know this will take a temporary toll on them as well. I will pray you find comfort in your many memories.

I have gotten a puppy soon after my nine year old Sheltie passed suddenly many years ago. My first dog as young and married. I went to visit my boy Sheltie's breeder, just to visit and talk. They had litters often of Shelties. I went home with a beautiful four month girl. It was met to be. She enjoyed a healthy life till 13 1/2. At that time we only had one dog. We have always had one cat.
Take care Shari


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your Dotty was a special Golden. Thanks for sharing the story and also the great photos of her. The photos capture her spirit very well. Only time came help you feel better. Rest assured you gave Dotty a great life and all the smiles and tails wags she gave back to you were proof of that. 

Godspeed to Dotty

dlm ny country


“What we have once enjoyed,  we can never lose.  All that we love deeply  becomes a part of us. ” – Helen Keller


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Kate Shaw Treseder said:


> This might be a stupid question... I know all dogs are different but when you feel like you had the best dog possible, one that just fit into family and life perfectly do you really find another one that?s as special? Is there always one that?s extra special?? I?d rather prepare myself for this now...
> 
> All I can think of doing is getting another dog. Not to try and replace as we know that?s be impossible but so our home doesn?t feel so empty, so there can be another recipient of the love we have for dogs. Has anyone else got another dog quickly after one died? And is having more than one a good idea? I wish so much that now we had another canine friend in the house to help us through this awful time.


It's not a stupid question at all. When my girl died at 12 from cancer, I felt like I could never have another dog. She was my heart and soul. My first Golden as an adult on my own. My sister would say, we were connected by an invisible ribbon between our hearts. I said, I could never survive that kind of pain again. I literally told my sister that if I ever started to talk about getting another dog, she should remind me of the pain of losing one. 

And yet... six weeks later, I knew that as much as I missed HER, and would always miss her, I also missed having a Golden. I thought about senior rescue, but I realized I couldn't lose another so soon. And so I did what I really thought I would never do again - I decided to get another puppy (Tesia had been a very tough puppy, super bitey, super headstrong, and I thought, yeah, I don't really need to do that again). Well, I found the most wonderful dogs who were being bred, and I knew it was the perfect litter for me. I was so lucky that they thought I would be a good match for one of the pups. I wanted another girl, as close to my last one in terms of energy and smarts as possible. My breeder chose the perfect puppy for me.

From day one, I realized I COULD love another dog, just as much. It didn't diminish my love or memory of Tesia. My heart just made room for the new puppy. I loved and adored her, and I am SO glad I did another puppy. In some ways, my new puppy was harder, in some ways, much easier (she was NOT a bitey puppy at all - but she HATED the crate). It was because of how wonderful Tee was, how much I loved her, and loved doing things like playing ball, going for hikes, etc. that I needed another dog. I felt like, she would have been so happy to know I was happy again. 

You'll know when you're ready. It is different for everyone. But you'll know.


----------



## Charliev11 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi Kate, I have had the good fortune of having more than one dog in the house most of my life. I honestly believe having another one is what helped with the grieving process. If I had only the one dog and I lost them, I would not hesitate to get another. I have both Goldens and rescue, so there are many avenues to obtaining a wonderful furry addition to your family. Your pictures are beautiful...thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## balijade (May 26, 2016)

I am so sorry Kate you lost your Dotty at such a young age. It is so hard to lose a beloved family pet no matter the age and especially to cancer. You asked if anyone had experienced their golden having cruciate ligament injury. My 9 yr old Oliver did have one also on his hind leg 6-8 months before he succumbed to IMHA (immune mediated hemolytic anemia). He did not have surgery for the leg instead we did home therapy and he fully recovered from the ligament injury. I do not know if there is a correlation between the two--ligament injury then his IMHA. Oliver's symptoms were also sudden. He started throwing up then peeing blood. He had two blood transfusions and one chemo injection. He continued to bleed internally so we had to let him go....it was the hardest 3 1/2 days.

Praying for you as you and your family grieve this sudden painful loss.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Kate Shaw Treseder said:


> This might be a stupid question... I know all dogs are different but when you feel like you had the best dog possible, one that just fit into family and life perfectly do you really find another one that?s as special? Is there always one that?s extra special?? I?d rather prepare myself for this now...
> 
> All I can think of doing is getting another dog. Not to try and replace as we know that?s be impossible but so our home doesn?t feel so empty, so there can be another recipient of the love we have for dogs. Has anyone else got another dog quickly after one died? And is having more than one a good idea? I wish so much that now we had another canine friend in the house to help us through this awful time.


I posted a similar question and got some beautiful, heartfelt responses you might like to read
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...iscussion/466913-more-than-one-heart-dog.html
Being without a dog leaves such a big void, I hate it. I think I will always try to have two dogs. I think it helps some to have another dog but the grief is just something you have to get through for that dog no matter how many you have. My husband, a counselor, has always made us wait a little while before getting a new dog. He thinks it's important to process some grief first. I'm not sure if I agree or not.


----------



## PattyMcN123! (Oct 15, 2017)

Kate, my heart hurts for you, your beautiful Golden was loved so much


----------

